# The NINE.



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Dear BOTL,

The Los Blancos NINE is a revelation! This blend is in my top three of all time! It is bold. It is smooth. It has the power of anything you want to compare to it. The construction is flawless, vitola, to vitola.

Opus X? Padron 1926? Step aside! We have a new Super Premium in the HOUSE!

Smoke one. I challenge you to name anything BETTER!


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

how can we get "the nine"?


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

BKDW said:


> how can we get "the nine"?


Well they say the pills & pumps don't work.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> Well they say the pills & pumps don't work.


hmmm....

so what does?


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

BKDW said:


> hmmm....
> 
> so what does?


Don't know... Never had to worry about it. :biggrin1:

_Much anyways..._

*EDIT:* Alright... Sometimes...

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> Dear BOTL,
> 
> The Los Blancos NINE is a revelation! This blend is in my top three of all time! It is bold. It is smooth. It has the power of anything you want to compare to it. The construction is flawless, vitola, to vitola.
> 
> ...


WOW, That's really stepping out there. I will have to keep an eye on these.:shocked:


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Dear BOTL,
> 
> Smoke one. I challenge you to name anything BETTER!


I'm going to source a couple. What size is the best? I know you reviewed the lancero, but I figured I'd ask. Thanks!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i dig the robusto...


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

shuckins said:


> i dig the robusto...


Excellent! Thanks.


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

This sounds great I am not sure where to find them I never even heard of Los Blancos before to be honest


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Famous has them. Available in singles or boxes for most sizes. The Robustos are the only size available in 5-packs. Los Blancos Nine Cigars


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Their website has a store locator, I havent had a Los Blancos but I bet it has nothing on the Quesada 35th


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I smoked the Lancero last night and it has been the first cigar in a long time to WOW me. Try one.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I have been enjoying the robusto for a while

It was good ROTT, 
Very good with 6 months @ 65Rh 


I don't know if it will replace my padron's as it has a different
profile,,,,It is the Spiciest,,,(not pepper) I have ever had ..
and they won't break the bank


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I have been searching for one of these. Closest place to me is over an hour away... 

I have a party up that way and am going to act like the car breaks down in the parking lot so the wife doens't suspect my plan...


----------



## dubgeek (Jun 25, 2010)

Well fellas. I just had a moment of weakness... a random twitch of the finger and I just ordered a box of the robustos. Hope they're as good as you say! LOL


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Thinking of this thread I had the robusto today..

I wish they had a PC or Dalias size,,,,likin' the smaller RG lately.

Awesome smoke ..................


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

Coop D said:


> am going to act like the car breaks down in the parking lot so the wife doens't suspect my plan...


Muwwaahhahaaahahaaaha...:mischief: :mischief: :mischief: Excellent plan sir.


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

Serious has them. I'm taking a trip to a B&M tomorrow, will have to see if they have them and pick one up.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

dubgeek said:


> Well fellas. I just had a moment of weakness... a random twitch of the finger and I just ordered a box of the robustos. Hope they're as good as you say! LOL


If you don't like them, I'll take them off your hands but I doubt you'll have anything bad to say about them. They are deeelish


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Damnit I want a lancero, I used to hate those things and now Im becoming a fiend for them. Shop 15 minutes away from me carries the 9 will report back once I smoke one. If its not as good as stated Im burning houses down.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Those are some bold words Don, but I trust ur judgement...gonna have to try these now, they sound like they are right up my alley!!!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

PunchMan6 said:


> Those are some bold words Don, but I trust ur judgement...gonna have to try these now, they sound like they are right up my alley!!!


Guys, I didn't say for Opus and PAM to "step off", just _aside _and allow another player on the podium. The NINE is definitely in the Super Premi catagory and has all the elements necessary for tenure.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

But seriously, who wants to do a box split on some Lanceros? I dunno if I want 50 of them, or even 25, but I think a 5 way split would be economical, and still leave us all with plenty of sticks... Who's in?


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

FiveStar said:


> But seriously, who wants to do a box split on some Lanceros? I dunno if I want 50 of them, or even 25, but I think a 5 way split would be economical, and still leave us all with plenty of sticks... Who's in?


What would be the price breakdown for them?


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Landis had a moment!!! Good call on the box split!!!


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Box of 50 Lanceros is going for $267.95 at Famous, and they're on sale for this until 7/25. Shipping would be free from them to the buyer, so the cost per stick before shipping would be 5.36 a stick. I'd be down for either a 5er or a 10er, depending on how many folks want in. I talked to Don very briefly about a box split the other night, so he might be in on this as well...

Anyone else feel like comparison shopping?


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

I'm down for a split on a box of lanceros (5- if more people want or 10)


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

If you want singles. Los Blancos Cigars from SeriousCigars.com

Will haft to give this a try.


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

That same box is $100 more ordering directly from the Los Blancos website!

I'd be in for 5 of the lanceros.


----------



## dubgeek (Jun 25, 2010)

scottw said:


> If you don't like them, I'll take them off your hands but I doubt you'll have anything bad to say about them. They are deeelish


Figured someone would. I'm excited. How are the lanceros compared to the robustos? Maybe I could work out a trade with someone, a fiver for a fiver. My box of robustos shipped today.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Okay, I'm in for a box of Robustos. They better be good Don!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

dubgeek said:


> Figured someone would. I'm excited. How are the lanceros compared to the robustos? Maybe I could work out a trade with someone, a fiver for a fiver. My box of robustos shipped today.


I have only had the Lancero but saw great reviews on the Robo.
I don't have a lot of 5'ers to trade but I'd be happy to purchase them or if you want to PM me some sticks that you'd like to try, I'll see what I can put together.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

MoreBeer said:


> Okay, I'm in for a box of Robustos. They better be good Don!


I haven't smoked the robusto, just the lancero and toro. The toro should be a pretty good comparison to the robusto and it was very good. The lancero gets a _slight _nod for me due to more wrapper presence. This could change tomorrow however


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

I hate you guys. I ordered a five pack of robustos and while I was at it, a "best" of Camacho 10 pack sampler. Damn..I was trying for one week of not buying sticks. Maybe next week..


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

so umm yeah, the lancero box split......

I think we got enough people. Landis did you want to do it still?


----------



## dubgeek (Jun 25, 2010)

The robustos showed up today. My first full box of cigars. So basically, in a month, you guys have gotten me to go from a single here or there from my B&M to a box. Nice work!!

Is that box split happening? I wouldn't mind trading someone a fiver of robustos for a fiver of the lanceros, just so I can try a different type of the same line.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

When do you think you're going to have one Pete? Dying to hear your opinion as well on these.


Rev.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

dubgeek said:


> The robustos showed up today. My first full box of cigars. So basically, in a month, you guys have gotten me to go from a single here or there from my B&M to a box. Nice work!!
> 
> Is that box split happening? I wouldn't mind trading someone a fiver of robustos for a fiver of the lanceros, just so I can try a different type of the same line.


Smoke one!! Give us your opinion.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

I picked up a Nine Churchill today, $10.70 NYS prices. If this thing is as good as stated I will be getting a box myself.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Dread said:


> I picked up a Nine Churchill today, $10.70 NYS prices. If this thing is as good as stated I will be getting a box myself.


A word of warning, the churchill ive heard dosent really do the cigar justice. The lancero is the best vitola with the toro and robusto heading up the pack. So basically if you dont like the churchill, try another size.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

SSSSHHHHHIIIITTTTTT

I cant ever get this damn hobby right


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Dread said:


> SSSSHHHHHIIIITTTTTT
> 
> I cant ever get this damn hobby right


haha I didnt say it was a bad cigar, just an alright one.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

half an inch in and I swear an Anejo and a Padron Maduro had a baby


----------



## dubgeek (Jun 25, 2010)

OK fellas, you asked and I'm giving...
Pete's Noob Review of Los Blancos Nine Robusto

Paired with ice water.

Pre-light:
Nice dark, chocolate brown wrapper, smooth with only minor toothing. Very solid feel to it, no soft spots. The body had an earthy smell, very pleasant. This was a happy surprise as the box had a hint of what I want to say was ammonia. I'm guessing this was something the box/tissue came in contact with because the cigar itself had no hint of that. 
The foot had more of a hint of hay. 

Lighting:
Easy to light nice cherry going. 

Cut:
Good solid cap, easy to punch w/ my Xikar punch. 

Draw:
A little tight, but just barely. I kind of expected this based on how solid the cigar felt during my little pre-light squeeze ritual. 

First snork: 
Strong coffee with a hint of cocoa. Very nice. 

First third:
The coffee dominated with the cocoa giving way to a sweet spice, but it would make an appearance again when I got just the right mixture of air and smoke as I drew it through my sinus. The burn need some minor correction. 

Second third:
The coffee continued to be the predominant flavor, but about half way the spice increased. The burn began to get more uneven, and needed touch ups a few times. I'm suspecting humidity and it being ROTT after being in a hot truck for two days did not help. 

Last third:
Here's where things just went very wrong for me. I don't blame the cigar, I blame the conditions. It's hotter than hell here in VA, the humidity was high and began climbing. It began to plug up on me. When I got smoke, it wasn't good. I had to surrender and lay it down before I could get to my usual stopping point. 

Burn time:
1hr 25mins

Conclusion:
I want to give these time to stabilize. I want to smoke when it's not mid-90s and high humidity! I really enjoyed the first third and most of the second. I can see after some time this being a real winner. I don't regret the box purchase for a second. Hope this was helpful and thanks for reading! :yo:


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Dread said:


> half an inch in and I swear an Anejo and a Padron Maduro had a baby


That would be the BEST. PR0N. EVER.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

I smoked a Padron Maduro yesterday and the similarities are uncanny, very similar flavor and feel but the Nine seems lighter in body to me and creamier. Both are toothy and chewy.


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

This one's definitely going on my "must get" list. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

kenelbow said:


> That would be the BEST. PR0N. EVER.


Into the second third and it seems much more like the Padron than an Anejo now. A very solid smoke, very toothy just like the Padrons.


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

dubgeek said:


> OK fellas, you asked and I'm giving...
> Pete's Noob Review of Los Blancos Nine Robusto
> 
> Paired with ice water.
> ...


Nice review! You should post this in the Non-Habanos review section.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Raspberry flavors out of nowhere. And they are strong, very unusual. Similar to what i taste in the CAO Soprano and 262 Paradigm, never come across it in any other cigars besides those 2. But this cigar doesnt have a Brazilian wrapper like the 262 and CAO do, very weird. Certainly not a bad thing though.


----------



## dubgeek (Jun 25, 2010)

Dread said:


> Raspberry flavors out of nowhere. And they are strong, very unusual. Similar to what i taste in the CAO Soprano and 262 Paradigm, never come across it in any other cigars besides those 2. But this cigar doesnt have a Brazilian wrapper like the 262 and CAO do, very weird. Certainly not a bad thing though.


Wow I didn't pick up any raspberry at all. No fruit. I wonder if I will after things rest up a bit


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow....been reading this thread twice and I'm as excited as a dog with a new butt hole. I went to those sites that have the best pricing and it looks there is a couple of place...I want to try the Robusto, Double Corona, Toro and Torpedo from Serious Cigars as Smitty suggested. There is a B&M close by where I will try the smaller RG. Good prices online so hope this cigar is as good as all say it is.


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

I found cigarplace.biz to be a good price for the robusto box, but they are out of stock currently. They only had the robusto size listed too.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Cigarplace is a really good site for cigars and obviously pretty popular. They are often times short on stock but if you can wait a week or two they restock. I ordered a box of The Edge Maduros for $79 which is about $20 less than most places. Hang in there Corey and have them email you when they do come in...that is what I do they are out of stock. I checked them and they don't list the "Nine"...are you sure they stock them?


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Ya I have them email me also. That what I did for my box of Tat Red Tubos. They were 89.95 and used the $1 shipping for the first of the month.

Earlier it showed up in the drop down menu, but wouldn't go to them until I typed it into the search. They have the robustos only listed and at $116.95. They have free shipping tomorrow morning from 6am to 10am I believe it was so I was checking to see if they had anything I've been looking for lately.

Los Blancos Nine Robusto - Cigar Place

Side note, if anyone is looking for Tat Red Tubos, they have them in stock and 5% off so $85.45 and if they are still in stock in the morning it will be free shipping as well. The promo code is *Tatuaje* for the discount.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Final third and its a nice creamy smoke with chewy coffee flavors. I also got many notes of cedar throughout the smoke and of course the citrus/raspberry flavor mentioned earlier. Great burn and draw. This is definetly a very nice smoke, cant wait to try the Lancero. Highly recommended for the price but I wouldnt go as far to say its an Opus/Padron Anni killer.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Son Of Thor said:


> Ya I have them email me also. That what I did for my box of Tat Red Tubos. They were 89.95 and used the $1 shipping for the first of the month.
> 
> Earlier it showed up in the drop down menu, but wouldn't go to them until I typed it into the search. They have the robustos only listed and at $116.95. They have free shipping tomorrow morning from 6am to 10am I believe it was so I was checking to see if they had anything I've been looking for lately.
> 
> ...


Good price for the Robustos...will try out one tomorrow at my B&M and if I fall in love with it will get on the list at Serious for the Robustos. Good deal Corey..thx.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Dread said:


> Final third and its a nice creamy smoke with chewy coffee flavors. I also got many notes of cedar throughout the smoke and of course the citrus/raspberry flavor mentioned earlier. Great burn and draw. This is definetly a very nice smoke, cant wait to try the Lancero. Highly recommended for the price but I wouldnt go as far to say its an Opus/Padron Anni killer.


Not saying its a Padron/Opus Killer but at that price point, certainly a formidable player no? I'd feel better buying a fiver of these over 2-3 of the others if I was being price conscious (which my compulsive behavior doesn't allow for often).


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

scottw said:


> Not saying its a Padron/Opus Killer but at that price point, certainly a formidable player no? I'd feel better buying a fiver of these over 2-3 of the others if I was being price conscious (which my compulsive behavior doesn't allow for often).


Lol,,,I know about the OCD deal and cigars. Buying 5'rs is probably the best advice when trying out new cigars. I was interested in which one of the sizes smoked the best and it appears that the smaller RG gets the nod...I'm a big cigar fan so I will at least try the Lancero and the Robusto/Toro and then decide. All of these new cigars that come out are keeping me in the part time job market lately. Been consulting for the last few months just to keep up with my cigar hobby and I swore I wouldn't go back to work...but at $150 an hour and wanting to try new smokes...it's a deal I can't refuse. This habit is going to kill me one way or the other.:banghead:


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Good price for the Robustos...will try out one tomorrow at my B&M and if I fall in love with it will get on the list at Serious for the Robustos. Good deal Corey..thx.


No prob, and maybe they'll even get them in time for $1 shipping on the 1st of the month.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

scottw said:


> Not saying its a Padron/Opus Killer but at that price point, certainly a formidable player no? I'd feel better buying a fiver of these over 2-3 of the others if I was being price conscious (which my compulsive behavior doesn't allow for often).


At its pricepoint its definetly way up there, dare I say top 5? Its an incredible smoke for the dollar. I just dont like comparing this cigar to the Opus because they are really nothing alike, very different smokes.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Dread said:


> At its pricepoint its definetly way up there, dare I say top 5? Its an incredible smoke for the dollar. I just dont like comparing this cigar to the Opus because they are really nothing alike, very different smokes.


I agree, maybe even top 3 for me although I'd rather it to a Padron. It's tough to compare Fuente Rosado to Oscuro Corojo though.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Dread said:


> At its pricepoint its definetly way up there, dare I say top 5? Its an incredible smoke for the dollar. I just dont like comparing this cigar to the Opus because they are really nothing alike, very different smokes.





scottw said:


> I agree, maybe even top 3 for me although I'd rather it to a Padron. It's tough to compare Fuente Rosado to Oscuro Corojo though.


Wow,,,high praise for this cigar for sure and now you've gone and hit my OCD button. Will go out tomorrow on the cruiser to get me a few of these at the B&M. You guys should be proud of yourselves for making me stop my usual day of watching daytime soap operas and game shows to go and buy cigars.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Wow,,,high praise for this cigar for sure and now you've gone and hit my OCD button. Will go out tomorrow on the cruiser to get me a few of these at the B&M. You guys should be proud of yourselves for making me stop my usual day of watching daytime soap operas and game shows to go and buy cigars.


Should we take Gary's man card away for watching Soap Operas???


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

FiveStar said:


> Box of 50 Lanceros is going for $267.95 at Famous, and they're on sale for this until 7/25. Shipping would be free from them to the buyer, so the cost per stick before shipping would be 5.36 a stick. I'd be down for either a 5er or a 10er, depending on how many folks want in. I talked to Don very briefly about a box split the other night, so he might be in on this as well...


U can count me in for a 10pak, or at 5er if there are a lot of brothers
that want in....



Cigary said:


> Lol,,,I know about the OCD deal and cigars. Buying 5'rs is probably the best advice when trying out new cigars. I was interested in which one of the sizes smoked the best and it appears that the smaller RG gets the nod...I'm a big cigar fan so I will at least try the Lancero and the Robusto/Toro and then decide. All of these new cigars that come out are keeping me in the part time job market lately. Been consulting for the last few months just to keep up with my cigar hobby and I swore I wouldn't go back to work...but at $150 an hour and wanting to try new smokes...it's a deal I can't refuse. This habit is going to kill me one way or the other.:banghead:


I'm gonna pick up a lancero and probably a robusto today at a local b&m...
Can't wait Gary! We should get together for a smoke sometime bud...


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

whodeeni said:


> U can count me in for a 10pak, or at 5er if there are a lot of brothers
> that want in....


There is a box split going on at the moment, and I believe it is on box 2 now. Do a quick search and bump it back to the top! I'm sure there's enough interest to purchase the second box...

Let us know what you think of the Nine bro!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

whodeeni said:


> U can count me in for a 10pak, or at 5er if there are a lot of brothers
> that want in....


This got moved to an official thread.

Nine Box Split

EDIT: Whoops. Landis beat me to it. This is the link to it, though.


----------



## Blacklog_angler (Apr 30, 2010)

Tried the Robusto today. While it was quite good I still can't say I would grab it over a Padron Maddie 64.

Definitly one of the best new sticks I have tried recently though.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Anyone try the Los Blancos Crio Robusto? I just ordered a 5er, can't afford the NINE right now, but wanted to try something new.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

mrsmitty said:


> Anyone try the Los Blancos Crio Robusto? I just ordered a 5er, can't afford the NINE right now, but wanted to try something new.


I might just smoke one now, on your provocation, and let you know.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Blacklog_angler said:


> Tried the Robusto today. While it was quite good I still can't say I would grab it over a Padron Maddie 64.


And why would you? Both are equally fantastic smokes, unique and different.

Thankfully, we don't have to choose and I wouldn't want to be without either!


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

I have to choose, I cant smoke Padron Annis all the time. Too damn expensive :lol:

But Los Blancos are very friendly on the wallet for what they bring to the table


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Anyone tried any of their other cigars that Los Blancos makes?

The name makes me think of Blanka from Street Fighter...


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Nickerson said:


> Anyone tried any of their other cigars that Los Blancos makes?


Yeah! Read the thread, knucklehead! 

Scottw and I have smoked a bunch of different ones and they're all top-notch! The "named" cigars, such as "Criollo", "Maduro", "Sumatra" are all meant to offer the absolute definition of each genre and they do it with the best wrapper flavors I've tasted. Los Blancos KNOWS what they're doing!



Nickerson said:


> The name makes me think of Blanka from Street Fighter...


 You might not want this to get around :wacko::biggrin:


----------



## Gespinoza1 (Apr 21, 2008)

WooHoo glad to see The Nine getting good reviews. I actually know the guy who created that blend. He works for C.I.G.A.R here in San Antonio. He was telling me they went down to the factory and one of the things they got to do was crate a blend for fun. Well after the first blend was good they went through and can out with the Ninth one being the best and released it.

At first it was local, then after good things they went wider.

C.I.G.A.R. Image Gallery

Go to that link and click on the Los Blancos Nine event...Joe Torres is the one I was talking about. I remember trying this stick out about a year ago....actually it was on Halloween. I remember it being fantastic and have more since then.


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

Nickerson said:


> Anyone tried any of their other cigars that Los Blancos makes?
> 
> The name makes me think of Blanka from Street Fighter...


And I thought Gary's Polar Bear escapades were a little "out there" :lol:

But anyways, :focus:

I'm going to try and make it to my local b&m and see if they have some of these Los Blancos in stock.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

lol...i've been smoking the nine for a while,even sent them in bombs!
now they will probably become htf's...


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Yeah! Read the thread, knucklehead!
> 
> Scottw and I have smoked a bunch of different ones and they're all top-notch! The "named" cigars, such as "Criollo", "Maduro", "Sumatra" are all meant to offer the absolute definition of each genre and they do it with the best wrapper flavors I've tasted. Los Blancos KNOWS what they're doing!


Wish they would make smaller sizes. A nice 4.5" x 44 or 5" x 42 petite corona would be awesome. The smallest cigar they make for any of their cigars is a 5" x 52 Robusto.

Definitely looking forward to giving this brand a try.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Nickerson said:


> Wish they would make smaller sizes. A nice 4.5" x 44 or 5" x 42 petite corona would be awesome. The smallest cigar they make for any of their cigars is a 5" x 52 Robusto.
> 
> Definitely looking forward to giving this brand a try.


Tell you what Cory, from what I know of David Blanco, if this is what you want, he will likely make it. i'll hopefully be seeing him Sunday and will ask him the possibility of making the blends in this vitola. I too, would be interested.

Don, would you like a Nine Corona?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

scottw said:


> Don, would you like a Nine Corona?


Tell ya what, mate, as long as you're stumping on my behalf, I think a Panatella in the NINE would be BITCHIN'!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

ekengland07 said:


> This got moved to an official thread.
> 
> Nine Box Split
> 
> EDIT: Whoops. Landis beat me to it. This is the link to it, though.


If anyone missed the first split, looks like we are starting a second box split.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> I might just smoke one now, on your provocation, and let you know.


I'm waiting Don lol. Just got my 5er in today but its in the fridge/freezer then in the humi for a month...


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

mrsmitty said:


> I'm waiting Don lol. Just got my 5er in today but its in the fridge/freezer then in the humi for a month...


Bro! Smoke one right out the freezer! Oh.... um... well... maybe not. But these are smoking great right off the truck. I always rest the hell outta my smokes after shipment, but I heard these were smoking good right now, so I went for it. Really was fantastic with zero rest. Must be the RH Los Blancos is keeping them at, cause mine didn't spend too much time at Famous according to the date on the 5er I got.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

PIcked up a couple cigars today at the B&M...the LB Nine Robusto and a La Aroma de Cuba..will smoke both this weekend.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

oke:Haha! How pissed is Gary gonna be that he bought that LAdC and not a second NINE to tide him over til Monday to get back to the B&M for more NINES?!?!?


Cigary said:


> PIcked up a couple cigars today at the B&M...the LB Nine Robusto and a La Aroma de Cuba..will smoke both this weekend.


----------



## Entan (Jul 20, 2010)

Son Of Thor said:


> No prob, and maybe they'll even get them in time for $1 shipping on the 1st of the month.


Well, i may be able to shed some light on that. Cigar Place didn't carry any Los Blankos cigars. They were not even in the drop down list. Since I've bought pretty much all my cigars from their site, I asked if they can special order a box of robustos for me. They did, and they created a custom entry for Los Blancos Nine robusto which could be added to my cart.

That may be why the only entry there is the robusto size. I've asked them about it and was informed that they will be stocking some in the next few days.


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

bigslowrock said:


> If anyone missed the first split, looks like we are starting a second box split.


I'd like to be in the second box split, I replied in that thread about it.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

I like these, really like these. But the PDR 1878 is a serious competitor and in a similar price range(slightly cheaper). For the money its 1878 all day long for me.


----------



## DFisk (Jul 27, 2010)

$32.00 for a 5pk a good price?


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

bigslowrock said:


> If anyone missed the first split, looks like we are starting a second box split.


I'd possibly be interested on a Robusto. Wheres a good source for these?

EDIT: Actually lancero's may be nice to try.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

DFisk said:


> $32.00 for a 5pk a good price?


With shipping, yes. That's around what we paid for a 5er of the box split.


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Dear BOTL,
> 
> The Los Blancos NINE is a revelation! This blend is in my top three of all time! It is bold. It is smooth. It has the power of anything you want to compare to it. The construction is flawless, vitola, to vitola.
> 
> ...


Don I took your advice/challenge and bought a box. I am giving them a week before I fire one up.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Just got a 5er of Lanceros in a split. Gonna try one tonite and let the rest sit.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Jenady said:


> Don I took your advice/challenge and bought a box. I am giving them a week before I fire one up.
> 
> Thanks for the tip.


WTG Jim..talk about a leap of faith if you never had one before. I bought a couple at the B&M the other day and will try to get to it next week. My luck is that I will love it and have to get a box myself...except it's not in the budget. Like that really means anything....:lever:


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

Cigary said:


> WTG Jim..talk about a leap of faith if you never had one before. I bought a couple at the B&M the other day and will try to get to it next week. My luck is that I will love it and have to get a box myself...except it's not in the budget. Like that really means anything....:lever:


The word budget is just something to make our wives sleep a little better at night, we all know it means nothing to us :lol:

Since I'm still not at the level most on here are, I picked up a Nine that will rest in my humi for some time, but I also picked up a couple of the CT torpedos to try. :smoke:


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Finished my 3rd Nine robusto today.Very nice..but..not going to take one over a '64 or '26 Padron Maduro at this time.For the money,though..it's a screaming winner! This is right off the truck,so for a "fresh" cigar...amazing.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Aficionado82 said:


> The word budget is just something to make our wives sleep a little better at night, we all know it means nothing to us :lol: *I can't sleep at night knowing what's coming in the mail during the week and next week.*
> 
> Since I'm still not at the level most on here are, I picked up a Nine that will rest in my humi for some time, but I also picked up a couple of the CT torpedos to try. :smoke:


*I don't have that much will so mine will be smoked within the next week. *

*BTW I use to live in Framingham years ago...do you know where Watch City Cigar is on Route 9? Good place as that used to be my hangout about every other day...that was when Dan still ran the place.*


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

Cigary said:


> *I don't have that much will so mine will be smoked within the next week. *
> 
> *BTW I use to live in Framingham years ago...do you know where Watch City Cigar is on Route 9? Good place as that used to be my hangout about every other day...that was when Dan still ran the place.*


Trying to sneak those packages into the house can take a toll on a man.

I'm not too familiar with Framingham to be honest. I'm located more towards the north shore. I'm like 15 minutes from Nashua NH if that gives you an idea. The closest b&m to me that I know of is 2 guys smoke shop in Nashua. I'm starting a new job soon in Salem NH and will be literally 5 minutes down the street from the 2 guys smoke shop in Salem. That's a good thing and a bad thing at the same time :lol:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I just had a few of the Toros at the B & M and they are great. A little sweeter than the Lanceros and less coffee undertones but smooth, creamy and full flavored. I loved it 100%.


----------



## Entan (Jul 20, 2010)

For anyone still interested in ordering, cigarplace.biz has them in stock now. Best prices online as far as I've seen, no lanceros though.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

finished my first Lancero a couple hrs ago and it was very memorable...I put it up against a LFD DL or an Oliva V anyday.Still tasting it in my mouth and I now know it is a new fave...Thanks to Don for enlightening me!!!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

OH MY!

I'm 3/4 into a toro now. As a newb, I can't quite put my finger on all of the flavors, but it is definitely complex. The first third seemed to change quite a bit with every single puff! Earth, cocoa, coffee, a bit of leather, slight sweetness, faint hay, all mixed up and it keeps changing! I'd say it's the most complex and interesting cigar I've ever smoked. Burn is razor sharp, draw is perfect, and holds a solid 2 inch ash. Excellent! Thanks for turning me on to these!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I think a box of these have made it to my next months premium order selection. 

Thanks for all the heads up guys!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Seems the NINE is taking Puff by storm and deservedly so. No way any cigar is going to be the "only" cigar and nothing will ever be the "end-all-be-all", but the NINE is just one of those very special smokes that has to be sampled. As evidenced in this thread, no one doesn't like the NINE.


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Don I just finished my first one. I sure am glad I bought a box! 

I agree with your assessment completely.


----------



## Entan (Jul 20, 2010)

I received my box a couple of days ago and finally got to try one of these (robusto). It was both good and bad.

First, the good. These cigars smell amazing and look perfect. The wrapper is just the right shade of velvet chocolate with a shimmer of oil all around the cigar. The taste was excellent as every draw brought in another nuance of flavor to enjoy.

Now for the bad. The burn was terrible and I had to relight three times. However, I don't think that this is due to a cigar construction issue. I gave my bother and sister a couple to try. My brother's burnt perfectly and tasted so good that he bought five more from me after finishing it. My sister's had the same burn inconsistencies as mine. These are all from the same box. The only difference is that the cellophane on my brother's cigar was extremely tight, to the point that part of the label was torn while removing it. The other two where relatively loose. The tightly wrapped cigar may have been protected from being over humidified due to far less air flow. Has anyone here experienced this before?

I'm going to let the others rest without cellophane for a month or so and give them another shot. It would be a shame for such a great tasting cigar to have really bad construction issues.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

the burn was pretty bad on my lancero too, but the taste was great.


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Ya I had the same burn problem on mine as well. The flavors were good when it would stay lit. After relighting four times I finally gave up on it the fifth time with about 3 inches left of the cigar.


----------



## Scrap (Jun 30, 2010)

shuckins said:


> i dig the robusto...


You know what they say"Once you go Robusto,You never go back!":dude:
Ernie


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Entan said:


> Now for the bad. The burn was terrible





bigslowrock said:


> the burn was pretty bad on my lancero too, but the taste was great.





Son Of Thor said:


> Ya I had the same burn problem on mine


Guys, both I and Landis posted instructions on how to smoke a Lancero and get maximum pleasure. It's not the cigar's fault. These are tricky a vitola and you need to smoke them very differently than you do a robusto, or torpedo.


----------



## pips (Jul 29, 2010)

I might have to pick up a stick or two due to the high reviews in this thread.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

No burn issues at all on my toro. Maybe they were too humid? Or maybe like Herf N Turf said, the lancero's are just a tricky vitola to smoke properly.


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Guys, both I and Landis posted instructions on how to smoke a Lancero and get maximum pleasure. It's not the cigar's fault. These are tricky a vitola and you need to smoke them very differently than you do a robusto, or torpedo.


I read through both of your guys posts about them before smoking it and I have also smoked some other lanceros in the past and didn't have any problems like that. Maybe they just need to sit a little longer before trying the next one. They had been in my humi for about a week. Maybe I just smoked it too slow to keep it lit. I definitely wasn't smoking it fast because I didn't want to overheat it.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I put a cpl in my 60RH cooler last week
and tried one today.....
Much better at lower RH....

also went with a V, > cut,,,,,and really enjoyed it..


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Guys, both I and Landis posted instructions on how to smoke a Lancero and get maximum pleasure. It's not the cigar's fault. These are tricky a vitola and you need to smoke them very differently than you do a robusto, or torpedo.


Mine may have been too wet since it was only a week after I got it from an internet retailer. I realize that I'm still pretty noobie, but I've smoked a half dozen lanceros and not had this many relights on any cigar. I usually have to relight my cigars one or twice since I'm such a slow smoker.

It is what it is. I'll try again in a month or so.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

I agree with Don and Landis...I got my 5er of these and smoked one right away and it was pretty much perfect...razor burn, maybe a couple tiny issues, but nothing to get ur panties in a bunch about, and the flavor, draw, etc was perfect!!! One of the best cigars Ive had in a while...AND you have to smoke it SLLOOWW like Don said...take ur time and enjoy it...eace:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Burnt one of mine tonight..very good cigar and I can see more of these in my future.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Im going have to smoke the one Gahdzilla sent me, Cus you guys a jocking these hard core, make my think this will make me see god when i smoke one


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

I wonder if these have Guten Cala dust in them or something.


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

mrsmitty said:


> I wonder if these have Guten Cala dust in them or something.


ound:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

bigslowrock said:


> Mine may have been too wet since it was *only a week after I got it from an internet retailer.* I realize that I'm still pretty noobie, but I've smoked a half dozen lanceros and not had this many relights on any cigar. I usually have to relight my cigars one or twice since I'm such a slow smoker.
> 
> It is what it is. I'll try again in a month or so.


Yeah, that's probably the culprit.


----------



## constant tilt (Sep 4, 2007)

Ordered some of the Toro size and should be here tomorrow. Couldnt pull the trigger on a full box without trying them first. Almost did though, not buying won the literal coin flip that I did hahaha


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

Looks like folks are hitting Famous --they were basically out of most sizes. I picked up a 5er of the Toros... some *bold* statements being made about these babies. Look forward to trying.


----------



## Entan (Jul 20, 2010)

gehrig97 said:


> Looks like folks are hitting Famous --they were basically out of most sizes. I picked up a 5er of the Toros... some *bold* statements being made about these babies. Look forward to trying.


Looks like cigarplace.biz still has some toros, robustos, and torpedos.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Im smoking my fifth or sixth one now, definetly good smokes but I dont think they are quite as good as I originally said. Ill take a Pinar Del Rio 1878 over a Nine anyday.


----------



## Steel1212 (Jun 14, 2010)

now I'm wanting some.....


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

BKDW said:


> how can we get "the nine"?


*zip* *flop*


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Is this a cigar that needs 5 threads and 100s of post about, im kind of getting NINEed out for sure


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

jessejava187 said:


> Is this a cigar that needs 5 threads and 100s of post about, im kind of getting NINEed out for sure


Don started it!

eace:


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> Is this a cigar that needs 5 threads and 100s of post about, im kind of getting NINEed out for sure


The one I smoked yesterday was a total flop, Ive found these to be consistently inconsistent. Im definetly off the Nine bandwagon, not a single one since the first Churchill Ive smoked has seemed nearly as good. I dont know if I bought into the hype or its really a quality control issue. But I wont be spending anymore money on these. So Im officially as well, NINEed out.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Now that many of us have smoked these, I want to get everyone's impressions.

What do you all think?

I put this as my top cigar for 2010, even beating out the EPC Short Run.

I just split a box of Lancero and am about to fire one up!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I really like the Torpedo and Lancero NINE. 

It is definitely in my top 5 since I started smoking a few months ago.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

5 months later Im still Nine'd out


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

I definitely enjoyed the lancero, as well as the robusto.

When you can find them on sale, around $5 a stick, they are EXCELLENT at that price point. They're easily worth $10 a stick though.

Definitely top 10 worthy, maybe top 5 for value.


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

hmm, from esteli. i do love that place.

famous is out of 5 packs and singles though.


----------



## Tarpon140 (Aug 19, 2009)

I bought a fiver of robustos a while back and started sampling these the past couple weeks. The few I have tried were well made and smoked great. I have a soft spot for maduro/oscuro and this one didn't dissapoint. I will be buying more as I find deals. Will be looking for the lanceros too.


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

jessejava187 said:


> Im going have to smoke the one Gahdzilla sent me, Cus you guys a jocking these hard core, make my think this will make me see god when i smoke one


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Hey Jesse,
Think it's *Windowpane* that let's one see clear to God.
But tho I've only had the pleasure of smoking a single of the NINE,( received from JHALL...Thanks Brother for introducing me to an outstanding smoke) it really is "something fine" in it's own right.
Again, thanks JHALL...:roll:


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Tarpon140 said:


> I bought a fiver of robustos a while back and started sampling these the past couple weeks. The few I have tried were well made and smoked great. I have a soft spot for maduro/oscuro and this one didn't dissapoint. I will be buying more as I find deals. Will be looking for the lanceros too.


Suzza is selling some 10ers and boxes on the WTS forum for about $5.50/stick.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I sent a Nine and T52 to a friend around the holidays.
His comments were that the Nine was a much better smoke.
When he factored in price, it wasn't even close.....


----------



## Tarpon140 (Aug 19, 2009)

> Suzza is selling some 10ers and boxes on the WTS forum for about $5.50/stick.


Thanks for the heads up! Haven't browsed over there in a while.


----------

